# Vogl's embellishments of Schubert's Songs



## bracalea (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find a copy of Die Schöne Müllerin with Johann Michael Vogl's added embellishments? I know it was published but want to get my hands on a copy. Are there any modern publications of it? Or can I access a version online?

Thanks


----------

